# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  L'indispensable guide de survie au bureau

## zecreator

"Travailler avec des cons" de Tonvoisin Debureau, un livre  dguster au bureau ou chez soi.

Le sujet :
"Vous les avez rencontrs ! Pour autant ne croyez pas tre l'heureux dtenteur d'un quelconque privilge : ce malheur est trs largement partag.

Cette existence admise, les cons au bureau, purs produit de discrimination ngative, perturbent chaque jour votre vie et bousillent celles de millions de salari(e)s.

Partant de ce constat, il tait tant de vous donner les mthodes, outils et trucs incroyables pour faire face  ces flaux.

Comment identifier les cons au bureau ? Comment les comprendre ? Comment percer l'origine et le mystre de leur abyssale connerie ? "

----------


## Davidbrcz

C'est bien beau de coller la 4eme de couverture (de mmoire) mais as tu lu ce livre ? Si oui, que raconte-t-il dans les dtails ? Sur quel ton ? ....

----------

